# Official 2009 MIMB Meet & Greet Pics/Vids Thread



## 650Brute

Where they at??? The suspense is killing me:aargh4:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

me too lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Here you go man . :rockn::rockn: Had a BLAST!!!!! .......Everybody there was Workin on something:haha: I broke a axle about 30 min. into the ride ..againso I ran back to camp and peg-legged it out and ran in 2wd all day!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Yes thats my 7 year old son Tearin up the serpent pit!!! P425 tearin up the ''Dare you to try" hole and driller waitin his turn(that big black brute is waaaay better lookin in person) .....OMG that was so much FUN


----------



## jctgumby

*Saturday at MIMB Ride*

A few pics from The Serpent at Rocks Bottom...Got some more but these are the best...Its myself, WoodButcher and Polaris425...I'll put some more up later


----------



## Bootlegger

nice


----------



## jctgumby

Metal Man and TwoShoes...Thanks to you both for taking care of my wife...Here's a couple of you guys in The Serpent


----------



## jctgumby

I put some pics up in the Places to Ride section...Sorry wrong spot, hopefully P425 can move my thread over here where it should be...And yes it was Brutefest 2009!!!


----------



## Masher

Just got home Gumby. Whew am I tired. You missed it I took on a little water through the exhaust in the Beaver pond. Good to meet you the kids and I enjoyed it.


----------



## jctgumby

Yeah I was startin to wonder about you. We was gonna go to the Beaver Pond but ended goin a different direction. We had a blast. To anybody reading these threads all of the people that was at the ride a good people. We are definitely gonna hafta get together again soon Masher.


----------



## Masher

The Beaver Pond and the road that exits was some of the nastiest stuff I was in all day. There was also the biggest cotton mouth I've ever seen in it. Softball girth and at least 5ft.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks like it was a good time


----------



## jctgumby

Great time!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice pics, Man I wish I could have made the trip! maybe next year...


----------



## Metal Man

OK guys i merged the two threads together. I'll have mine up in a bit.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

we should have all got together and hit the serpent as a group!!! would have prob knocked half the water out of it:haha:


----------



## jctgumby

Alot of us did...First real hole we hit after the group photo


----------



## Masher

Yep, we took the pic then headed straight for the serpent and ate it.


----------



## Bootlegger

WHere is that place at?? its looks nice.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

jctgumby said:


> Alot of us did...First real hole we hit after the group photo


 ... Oh yeah thats when I broke my axle ...I was in 2wd :thinking: I made one loop and found my inner cv cup was destroyed .. Oh well Gorilla (axle)time!!!!:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bootlegger said:


> WHere is that place at?? its looks nice.


 Just east of jackson MS off of I-20


----------



## Metal Man

Sorry it took so long for me to post mine but i was trying my hand at making a clip using windows movie maker. This is the first time I've done this so i'm still learning what does what.Its a little rough around the edges.

Here most of what i got from the ride rolled into one clip.

BTW i had a great time. It was good to meet all you guys. I will be at the next ride for sure!!


----------



## Masher

Forest Ms.


----------



## phreebsd

good job, jerry. looks like you're already a windows movie maker pro


----------



## Polaris425

Dang I can't see it on mobile


----------



## phreebsd

we got a lot of good people on this site.
thanks for letting us borrow some tools wood butcher!


----------



## Jcarp4483

METAL MAN great job filming and production. dang sure wish i coulda been there. Calling in dead next year. I will be there


----------



## jctgumby

Awesome Job Metal Man...Love the video...Its Brute Porn!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah wish i had more memory cards and battery's with me. I missed some great shots once my camera battery was dead.

I'd about given one of my toes to get the shot of Bigp dragging along side his Brute in the Duck pond..LOL It was hilarious!!


I know Steve has some videos. Heck i used his camera to take one of him and BigP tearing the Duck pond up!!


----------



## Metal Man

Who was on the 300? He had that thing all over the duck pond :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

Don't know...But I was impressed...I followed him through a couple of holes and that thing'll fool ya


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Very nice Metal Man, hate I had to miss the ride, looks like everyone had a lot of fun, I will be at the next one for sure.


----------



## Polaris425

The 300 was one of brute650i's friends


----------



## Big D

Loved the pictures everyone. Great video Metal Man!
Looking forward to hearing the stories over the next week.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Right on metal man Good job on the vid.:rockn: I really enjoyed the ride and my son says it was the best day ever :bigok: That was your son on the yellow honda right?


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah,That was my oldest boy. His little brother is getting close to riding age. Wont be long I'll have two riding buddy's.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Right on then you will have to haul three quads around !!! HA HA. Dont feel bad my son is gettin to big to ride with me and the wife has dicided that she needs a quad too !!! I told her I need a truck big enough to haul them first


----------



## aandryiii

any of yall time yourselves in the Super Serpent? i did 1:43 in 2wd.. i guess thats ok...


----------



## wood butcher

the carnage for friday and saturday was 3 broke axles, 2 fried belts and 2 sunk brutes. its a 7 way tie for the let her eat award-woodbutcher,masher,driller,brute650i, hondarecoveryman,ibbruin and phreebsd


----------



## Polaris425

Haha! I was lettin her eat wot in the serpent I just managed to stay in 1 piece :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

who all sunk their stuff?


----------



## wood butcher

masher and driller


----------



## walker

yea i had a fricken blast and woood butcher thanks fo tha coolaid ...lol everybody i meet was alright n my book


----------



## wood butcher

masher in the through the pipe and driller rolled turtle


----------



## jctgumby

When did Driller roll???


----------



## wood butcher

yea everyone had a blast . im sure there will be a lot of sore bodies , i know im am. walker not everyone know about the koolaid , we need to keep that stuff on the downlow


----------



## Masher

There just wasn't much to stop Driller. LOL. Man I'm itching to get back to Rocks Bottom again. Great group with some class acts I will ride with any of you anytime anywhere.


----------



## wood butcher

on the last trip around the serpant sat nite


----------



## wood butcher

hey masher u get her cleaned out yet


----------



## Metal Man

That must have happened after lunch. Me,my boy,2 shoes, phreebsd and BigP had gotten separated from the pack by that time and were off two out selfs having a good time and making fun of the Honda guys...LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Masher said:


> There just wasn't much to stop Driller. LOL. Man I'm itching to get back to Rocks Bottom again. Great group with some class acts I will ride with any of you anytime anywhere.


Dang straight :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

I am hoping some of us can get together again real soon...Anyplace, anytime...I am ready


----------



## aandryiii

lets all go to tower trax next weekend


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice pics and vids. us NC'ers and surounding areas need to plan a ride like this, at busco or bigwoods somthing like that


----------



## phreebsd

I had a really good time and met a lot of good people. I cant wait to do this again!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## phreebsd




----------



## walker

hey steve can you post up those videos and pics for me i'm at work and i only have a piece of junk work computer


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice pics and vid


----------



## phreebsd

walker said:


> hey steve can you post up those videos and pics for me i'm at work and i only have a piece of junk work computer


yes sir. all pics from my camera and yours have been posted. 

all the vids i got 20 or so are currently all uploading to youtube.

all pics above are located here
http://i984.photobucket.com/albums/ae323/phreebsd2/RocksBottom_Laborday2009

and all vids are
http://www.youtube.com/phreebsd

i'll be linking the vids into this post when they get done uploading and processing.


----------



## walker

thanks steve


----------



## phreebsd

first 4 are done


----------



## Masher

Wood Butcher got her fired up this morning and after 5 oil changes it's like it never happened. I'm looking at oil purchases on my card statement and I have sunk my bike 4 times in a month. I have got to get my exhaust snork becuase that is a pita when she kills and it can happen too easy. I died in the far left hole in the beaver pond and it was a bit deep over there. Got pulled back by a nice fella on a cat with buddies that were on a Brute. This is a crazy story but the guy on the Brute said that Flynt stole his Brute and the police recovered it for him. Maybe he had too much to drink but I was like wtf. Anyway got to get to snorkin the muzzy.


----------



## JLC_Performance

Thank you metalman for makeing me first in that video i was giveing a lesson on how to drink and drive just didnt take my own notes cause i busted the tranny haha but i will be back on the trails after a rebuild. To everyone that was there that is the funnest ride i have ever been too and i been to alot of them several nationals and several other rides and the group of guys that post here are true brothers that love the mud cause it truely runs thru your veins. if you guys ever get over to shreveport area or anywhere in tx be sure to hit me up i love a good ride. 

and sry my bike is so loud gonna work on that hahahahahahaha


----------



## wood butcher

yea just don't put one of those megaphones on it . i loved havin mine on it's a big ease on the mind not havin to worry about the pipe under water and dieing on ya


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Wish that was all I had to do. My entire motor is full of 90W mud!!!! From the airbox to the drain plug!!! I pulled the drain plug today and got maybe a quart of oil out....then it stopped! It is thick in there!!! lol

Already called the insurance Co!!! I'll update as it goes along...


----------



## jctgumby

Man I am sorry to hear that...


----------



## JLC_Performance

11:1 in your future dale...?


----------



## JLC_Performance

u know if you go 840 i am gonna have too myself told you to sell those monkeybacks haha jk bud i gotta do the same thing i see a split case in my future too. my tranny is dead omg i am so sick.


----------



## Masher

Ohhh, my. Hate to hear that man hope you get some good news from the ins company.


----------



## wood butcher

**** it didn't seem that it was under that long .i will deff be goin to put ins on mine real soon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yep, it didn't look good when I took the airbox lid off today when I got home...Full of muddy water.
Oh well...*GOTTA PAY TO PLAY* That's what insurance is for....


----------



## Masher

When I drained mine this morning it was the ole vanilla shake coming out. I refilled it dumped some oil in on top of the butterflies with a new filter and hooked the jumper cables to the battery from my truck and crossed my fingers. Got her rolling on about the 12th try and smoke bombed the barn again. 

Besides being sore I'm scratced all to hell. Like I was in a viscious catfight.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*PURPLE & GOLD FTW!! lol *


----------



## phreebsd

tribute to masher! @ 3:20


----------



## Masher

LOL... Walker was having no part in those LSU beers. He acted a bit disgusted that they were riding with him.


----------



## phreebsd

some more that finished .. got 14 left





 





 





 





 

metal man working the duck pond


----------



## Masher

Was that country talkin? Let Her Eat FTW! I found out a few things letting her eat gets you stuck a good bit at Rocks Bottom. That's awesome.

I can't remember who was stuck ahead of us but my son says hold on dad I'll be right back. He walks up to them and bends over and says let her eat. I bout fell off my bike laughing.


----------



## jctgumby

It was WoodButcher!!! Funniest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Jcarp4483

Have a missed a video with masher LER ER EAT yet?


----------



## Masher

After the sauce was flowing good I didn't say it much everyone else was. LOL.


----------



## phreebsd

another finished.. i also have all the vids from Walker's camera uploading as well.. those to come..


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

08GreenBrute said:


> nice pics and vids. us NC'ers and surounding areas need to plan a ride like this, at busco or bigwoods somthing like that


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## walker

them lsu beers drank pretty good ... but the coolaid is where its at for me from now on


----------



## phreebsd

Jcarp4483 said:


> Have a missed a video with masher LER ER EAT yet?


i have a vid off walkers camera of that. 
Ill post the remaining group now.


----------



## phreebsd

masher on tape right here around 1:30


----------



## Metal Man

Great videos!!

Classic" let her eat" moments:bigok:


----------



## Brute650i

Great vids cant wait to do it again. Drillers i cant believe you went turtle hope everything works out for ya


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Polaris do you still think highly of your Zilla's.


----------



## Guest

Looked like an awesome time guys!! Man i wish i could get done there...Maybe next year.


----------



## wood butcher

polaris's zillas held there own with the rest of us. i think they did pretty good for 27's the 30's should do very well in the mud.


----------



## Masher

His zillas did excellent actually. The mud was soft but most of it had bottom. He could hang up then wiggle it down and get forward momentum.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I like mine and he liked them around his house. Just wanted to see if he still liked them.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Jon's Zillas pulled me out of the Serpent Pit and back to the trailer after going belly up!! lol


----------



## Metal Man

My self,Polaris 425 and 2 shoes all had zillas on.We all did just fine and neither of us broke anything :rockn:

Well Jon lost a radiator cap...but i doubt that had little to do with his tires.LOL


----------



## Masher

That was his thumb grippin and rippin.


----------



## phreebsd

i have to say the 31 laws were, once again, phenomenal.
Did very well in the slawp. i was never let down!
Sure hope HL follows thru with 32.5's!


----------



## Masher

I'm with you phree. I've put these 31s to the test many times now and man do they put a smile on your face when you are in the nasty stuff. 

I got separated from the group toward the end and I came up on the Mud Mafia guys. One of their guys was hung up in a hole and everyone was waiting on him to get out. They pulled him out and instead of going around I went rite in the hole. All of em were laughing waiting on me and Hunter to get stuck. I walked Bessie across that hole and climbed out with ease and Hunter tells those guys. That's How You Do It! They started dying laughing.


----------



## jctgumby

He didn't run up to the guy and hollar Let Her Eat???


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: Sebastian is sayin let her eat now:haha: Thanks Masher I think of you every time...LOL


----------



## Masher

LOL.. My two little ones had such a good time. They looked like Zombies all day Sunday they were so spent from the ride Saturday. I asked Hunter to pass me another filter and a gallon of oil and he's like dad I don't want to move I'll just lay here and watch you.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

LOL ...my son was asleep about 20 min after we left the gate :haha:slept from 1 -6 sunday and I am really hopin he recovers for school in the morning :haha:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Great video's guys. Maybe i can bring my zillas next time. Or prob have DURTY BACKS by then


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah guys i was impressed with the 31's you guys were running for sure. They made some of the nastiest holes look easy. When Steve and Big P were playing in the duck pond on identical Brutes,only difference being Steve had 31's and bigP had 28's....you could tell the difference for sure.

Drillers 32's kicked azz as well. With that 4" lift his Brute looked unstoppable!!


----------



## Polaris425

Yes as mentioned I was* very pleased *w/ the Zilla's... :rockn: Only, maybe its time to get some 30's.....  haha...


big thanks to everyone who came out, and another for those to took pics & made the vids. Ya'll :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

After watchin' your Zilla's hang with the 'laws and 'backs I bet some 30's would EAT real nice!!!


----------



## Polaris425

btt.... not sure why this got locked... open again!


----------



## phreebsd

sorry!


----------



## Masher

Lock Fail!


----------



## phreebsd

hah the box must have been auto checked when I changed the title and added 2009 in it.


----------



## Brute650i

anybody else have any pics/vids? We need to do this again!


----------



## utu

*Answer*



phreebsd said:


> hah the box must have been auto checked when I changed the title and added 2009 in it.


 :agreed:GOOD ANSWER:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425

brute650i said:


> anybody else have any pics/vids? We need to do this again!


Phenix is going to email all of theirs they took of us in the serpent once they get downloaded...


----------



## Metal Man

brute650i said:


> anybody else have any pics/vids? We need to do this again!


I think they were to busy slinging mud!!


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> I think they were to busy slinging mud!!


that was my problem. i kept wanting to ride instead of taking pics/vids.


----------



## jctgumby

Learn from my example...Bring the wife/fiance/girlfriend or whatever and keep getting her to get off of the bike to take pics while you eat!!!


----------



## phreebsd

that's a plan there. I gotta get mine to stand in the mud and get on level for some great action shots.


----------



## jctgumby

That would be awesome!!! I don't know if I could convince mine to do that...I dumped her off the back of my bike in the Serpent which all of you missed that one, I was on the opposite side away from everybody and pulled the front end up farther than I should have and faster than she was ready for...I apologized for about 5 hours for that one!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Does she have a sister? :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

Sorry...She's married too...Happily


----------



## Masher

I bring my camera to every ride but I'm so ready to get in the mud I always forget it in the truck.

Pics it seems are always taken at the down angle which doesn't look that good. The good ones are when it's taken right above the water line shooting up.


----------



## jctgumby

Well I guess the next time I throw the wife off the back I will make sure she has the camera too!!!


----------



## RDWD

I tried begging my ole lady to go to the next one with us and she will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Masher

Don't beg her RD tell her she's going and she will like it.



What do you tell a woman with two black eyes.....


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Nothing, you've already told her twice.


----------



## phreebsd

^ bwahahahahahahah!!!!​


----------



## RDWD

haha thats right. I'll do like walker said and take the wire end of a fly swatter to her.


----------



## Masher

lol.. Walker does have some nice Texan analogies.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I take it she doesn't look over your shoulder when typing on this forum.


----------



## RDWD

oh hell no she would and could whoop my ***.


----------



## Masher

No, LOL. She knows if she messes with the bull she gets the horns.


----------



## Masher

I don't mess with the little **** *** dego she's mean as hell.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Oooh...you got double trouble. LOL


----------



## walker

most of the time i just use my rain tread flip flop she starts that back talkin crap i got for my special flop she shuts up in a hurry .... but it has back fired on me once when i was asleep she used it on me .but it didn't havethe crack that i give it so i just laughed at her and went back to sleep..... i'm ready for some lsu beers lol


----------



## Brute650i

Rdwd just go buy a flip flop like ole walker said gotta keep her in line flip flops won't leave marks like a wire end of a flyswatter.

I'm bringing my girlfriend to the next one, she can snap pics


----------



## walker

and to keep with the thread . that camera that i had i liked it easy to use and takes good pics and video's .. and WATERPROOF


----------



## RDWD

Flip flops hmmmmm, I did break one at the MIMB ride but I just might have found a new use for it.


----------



## walker

there yea go son


----------



## Brute650i

What kind of camera is it walker? I'm looking to get one that's waterproof for exactly this reason


----------



## Masher

That is a cool cam for sure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

RDWD said:


> Flip flops hmmmmm, I did break one at the MIMB ride but I just might have found a new use for it.


 Too bad I lost both my flip-flops to the Serpent pit!! lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> most of the time i just use my rain tread flip flop she starts that back talkin crap i got for my special flop she shuts up in a hurry .... but it has back fired on me once when i was asleep she used it on me .but it didn't havethe crack that i give it so i just laughed at her and went back to sleep..... i'm ready for some lsu beers lol


 I can sure hook you up buddy!! Purple & Gold!!

Gonna have you singing that Tiger Fight Song before too long!!


----------



## Masher

LOL... Walker digs LSU now. That school must be nice they have Bud Light Beer in their honor.


----------



## walker

som beachs were goin down to easy had to slow myself down , and dunno about that fight song i don't speak french...lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Gonna have to get him a LSU Hat or something!!!

*LSU*


----------



## walker

majic 8 ball said not lookin likely but a maybe if its camo.... but i'll stick with my million mile astro's hat .......


----------



## jctgumby

I can hook ya up with that camo LSU hat...I have 3 of 'em


----------



## RDs Neighbor

walker said:


> som beachs were goin down to easy had to slow myself down , and dunno about that fight song i don't speak french...lol


 
I am on my second. or deux ....MMMMM...MMMMM


----------



## RDWD

Ugh you guys suck im sittin in freakin class and yall are drinkin cold beer. Have a few for me.


----------



## phreebsd

im having one for you right now. actually this is #3. 
ill have one for the rest of you while i'm at it.


----------



## walker

don't feel bad russ i've been on location since 5 am and not getting off till in the morning sometime


----------



## RDWD

**** walker that suuuuuuuuuuuucks. I hope your gettin time and a half.


----------



## walker

ha ha more like salary... but i get a day rate also


----------



## Masher

Give em hell Walker.


----------



## RDWD

Im commission so I could work 27 hours a day and wouldn't make a dang bit of money. Oh well Im happy that Ive got a job.


----------



## walker

lining these fools out lol... but ready to hit the bed promise yall that


----------



## Masher

Hollar at you tomorrow w.


----------

